# Kitten with clubed feet



## gbacall (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a soft spot for pregnant animals in need and sadly everyone i know knows this.
with this in mind i have a kitten question again.
a cat was brought to me because she was pregnant and living in a feral cat colony the woman who housed the colony in her barn did not want the babies eaten by raccoons so she was searching for a home for momma. i got momma through a coworker of mine who knows the lady.
i just found homes for 11 kittens that i had from my last foster so of course i was first in line in everyone's mind.
well this morning momma cat went under a dresser in my spare room and gave birth to 6 kittens 
two wear dead she did not clean them off but they wear fully developed when momma cat come to stay with me she was covered in fleas i gave her a bath in dawn dish soap and killed them all (well several baths) of the four kittens that survived one of them has two clubbed feet both back ones now im good with adult cats but have no experience with kittens can anyone tell me what this is and how to fix it if it an be fixed i cant get the kittens in to a vet until Tuesday but if thear is something i can do now to help that wont hurt the kitten i would like to try 
http://www.hayaji.com/Images/faq/kitten2-1.jpg
this is a pic of exactly what my kittens feet look like the site attached says this is tendon contractures could this be what is wrong with my kitten?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, I've got no clue about those club-feet. I did have one kitten I fostered who had a "split" foot with only three toes. He developed normally. I'm not sure if that *like in your pic* can. I'd have to either take the kitten(s) in or at least talk to a vet about it.
Wishing you, and them, the best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## gbacall (Apr 14, 2010)

i will be taking them all in to see the vet 900am tuesday morning


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't know about kittens, but contracted tendons are pretty common in horses. The majority of foals with contracted tendons will get better on their own over a period of days or weeks, just by the tendons being stretched from gentle exercise. The legs may be wrapped for support, but it's the movement that causes recovery. Only the very extreme cases require surgery (cutting the tendons to release the legs, and limiting movement for several weeks), but surgical outcome is excellent in most cases. In the 30 years I spent in horse breeding operations, I saw probably 15-20 foals with contracted tendons, all of whom were perfectly normal within two weeks of birth. 

I hope it's as simple in kittens, and that your little one will slowly get better on his own. Good luck!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I pray for Elsie's prognosis to be correct. :angel


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ditto what Elsie said. I know in horses its common and usually self corrects. I hope for the same for your baby! Bless you for taking them in.


----------



## gbacall (Apr 14, 2010)

I spoke on the phone today with a emergency vet because i was worried and he says if it is the tendon then it will be fine but he would have to see it in person ill let you know when i know


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I don't know about cats but I had a horse that had a club hoof when I was a teenager and it never bothered him. I rode him all the time with no problems.

Kathy


----------

